# Banning IPs doesn't makes sense.



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2014)

This goes mainly to Costello.
Today i came to check the site and this sign received me:




So i went to do the only thing i could and clicked that link which showed me this:



I just don't see the what GBATemp earns with this. Less spam? there are many ways to fight spam that don't include banning random IPs because some list say they are "bad".
*99% of the users here have Dynamic IPs*, why are you guys following this list of what? people that supposedly spammed on another site that has nothing to do with GBATemp 23 days ago? Because that is the criteria of this list.

This is ridiculous, *baning IPs is WRONG* and most likely you will get no protection from anything with this system, only annoy legit users.
I don't see why any Admin would ever think of using a system as flawed as this.
I hope you reconsider this tactics.

Cheers! 

PS: I'm not hiding the IP address of those pics it's just a number, that changes, it's neither good or bad or belongs to anybody there's no reason to hide it. Or ban it.


----------



## master801 (Aug 23, 2014)

To prevent people from avoiding bans.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes, most people use dynamic IP's, but there's only so many IP's within a range and not everyone does use them. IP's are banned when a given user was _really_ naughty and yes, they're not always effective, but they help. If your IP suddenly pops up as banned and you haven't done anything, try to contact with the staff through other means and the IP will be unbanned.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Yes, most people use dynamic IP's, but there's only so many IP's within a range and not everyone does use them. IP's are banned when a given user was _really_ naughty and yes, they're not always effective, but they help. If your IP suddenly pops up as banned and you haven't done anything, try to contact with the staff through other means and the IP will be unbanned.


 
They banned message clearly said they do not wanna be contacted to have the IP blacklisted.
If you cannot change your IP you are screwed. this system is terrible.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 24, 2014)

Since we started using the stopforumspam blacklist we have had a substantial decrease in spambots. We started to use the list because the situation with spambots was getting ridiculously out of hand. This blacklist is used by thousands upon thousands of other forums too, it is not like we are the only people who use it. You might think the system is "terrible" but it actually isn't, it is in fact great and is very effective. You say someone with a static IP is screwed if he ends up on the blacklist, but if he doesn't do anything malicious while using his IP he will not get it blacklisted so your argument is invalid. 

Anyway the blacklist will remain despite your demands, Costello is a highly experienced forum Admin and chances are he knows how to run GBAtemp better than you. Your IP being on the blacklist was a rare fluke and this is the first time I have heard of a legitimate user having issues like this so it isn't a big enough issue to even bother discussing anyway.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 25, 2014)

Are you perchance using Fastweb as a network provider?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2014)

p1ngpong
What problems do you have with spammers? Spammers post links? make it so you can't post links unless you have 5 posts or so, the spammers will be trapped on 0 posts trying to post links.
Or make a better captcha where you have to solve a puzzle or a little game to put a ball into a basket, they won't even be able to register. 
If they are human spammers you have human moderators to ban the users and emails. I really don't think you have a horde of human spammers every day to justify this method.
And of course you don't hear complains how do you expect complains if you block every possible communication with the banned person?


As you see there are plenty of better ways to handle this than to ban IPs based on a list you have no control over whatsoever.
As for the method being used by many sites and Costello being an experienced admin well those aren't really valid arguments, look i'll show you:
-Many people drinks CocalCola so it must be good for you.
-Shaquille O'Neal is an experienced NBA player chances are he knows how to do a free throw.

raulpica No. Telecom.


Well by now i said pretty much all i wanted to say, i won't bother anymore trying to make you think since you have all figured out. 
Cheers!


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 25, 2014)

My University's IP address has been blocked by this filter.
Have to go access the site from my phone, which sucks because it hasn't been optimized for it.


----------



## migles (Aug 25, 2014)

NicoBlogs said:


> *99% of the users here have Dynamic IPs*




99% of the forums ban people through IPs (also other places like online games).....


----------



## redact (Aug 25, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> My University's IP address has been blocked by this filter.
> Have to go access the site from my phone, which sucks because it hasn't been optimized for it.


should have gone to curtin


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 25, 2014)

mercluke said:


> should have gone to curtin


 
Curtin doesn't even good lan parties


----------



## evandixon (Aug 25, 2014)

NicoBlogs said:


> p1ngpong
> What problems do you have with spammers? Spammers post links? make it so you can't post links unless you have 5 posts or so, the spammers will be trapped on 0 posts trying to post links.
> Or make a better captcha where you have to solve a puzzle or a little game to put a ball into a basket, they won't even be able to register.
> If they are human spammers you have human moderators to ban the users and emails. I really don't think you have a horde of human spammers every day to justify this method.
> ...


I can say from experience that while spam posts do mainly contain links, there are so many of them posted that it is very annoying to deal with them all, every day.  StopForumSpam has proven to be an effective way of dealing with spam, decreasing spam from say 30-40 posts per day to 3-5 posts per day.  (I never really counted the posts, but there is still a noticeable difference.)


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 25, 2014)

NicoBlogs said:


> p1ngpong
> What problems do you have with spammers? Spammers post links? make it so you can't post links unless you have 5 posts or so, the spammers will be trapped on 0 posts trying to post links.
> Or make a better captcha where you have to solve a puzzle or a little game to put a ball into a basket, they won't even be able to register.
> If they are human spammers you have human moderators to ban the users and emails. I really don't think you have a horde of human spammers every day to justify this method.
> ...


 
Well I can tell from your comments that you obviously have no experience whatsoever with spambots and professional human spammers and that you have no idea whatsoever how sophisticated their tactics and counter measures towards anti spam systems are. Any suggestion you could possibly make has been thought of and tried and circumvented. Spam is a professional underground internet industry and for many people it is their full time job, you have no idea and to someone like me who has been battling spam for years and continues to battle it still you sound incredibly naive. Like I said literally hundred of thousands of forums use this system out of necessity and if you think you have an alternate solution to this problem please go ahead and preach it to those hundreds of thousands, you will become a rich man through it.


----------



## sandytf (Aug 25, 2014)

My phone, with an AT&T cellular connection,  was recently blocked.  I restarted my phone and I was able to access the site again.


----------



## redact (Aug 26, 2014)

FireGrey said:


> Curtin doesn't even good lan parties


Yes we do. Weekend ones twice a semester and week long ones at the end of the year


----------



## xxNathanxx (Aug 26, 2014)

You could always create your own forum software and not rely on standard forum software thousands of other forums use to avoid (automated) spam (to a certain degree) without having to resort to IP blacklists.



NicoBlogs said:


> What problems do you have with spammers? Spammers post links? make it so you can't post links unless you have 5 posts or so, the spammers will be trapped on 0 posts trying to post links.


Then you victimise people who are new or don't post who want to help someone out with a legitimate link.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 27, 2014)

xxNathanxx said:


> You could always create your own forum software and not rely on standard forum software thousands of other forums use to avoid (automated) spam (to a certain degree) without having to resort to IP blacklists.


 
Uhuh yeah, what an incredibly simple solution! Why in the world didn't we think of that sooner? This is the best suggestion I have ever read!

Like I said you guys have absolutely no idea what measures have been taken by Costello and TJ in order to combat spam. We have literally developed our own custom made unique catchpha systems and spambot tests in the past and have had custom coded bots just for our site circumvent them. There is also the fact that whatever measures you take there are literally offices full of people on computers who's job it is to spam forums, you might believe it or not but there is an entire dark industry which drives the spam worldwide. So please understand before you call us out that what we do is out of absolute necessity and that you very likely have no clue what you are talking about when you try and lecture us about this.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Aug 27, 2014)

Mate, you don't need to lecture me.


----------



## Costello (Aug 27, 2014)

xxNathanxx said:


> Mate, you don't need to lecture me.


 
When people post absurd messages like you did, yes I think they deserve a little lecture  

The StopForumSpam blacklist is a little aggressive, but it is extremely efficient and has been a great help since we put it up.
I personally apologize to everyone who ran into issues accessing the site, but this is a necessary evil, as p1ngpong explained above.

And I'll say it again, since I am not in control of the actual blacklist, there's no need to come to me for an unban. You better get to the source, otherwise you'll have issues with other sites (every site that uses the same blacklist, and there are loads)

There could be an alternative to a downright "forbidden" page: we could allow banned users to browse the forum, read-only. It's something we could consider. At least it wouldn't prevent people from accessing the site, just posting messages.


----------



## Patxinco (Aug 27, 2014)

NicoBlogs said:


> And of course you don't hear complains how do you expect complains if you block every possible communication with the banned person?


 
Have you ever tried to enter the IRC of Gbatemp? there's a lot of people there usually, so i don't think you cannot find someone who can send a PM, or you can look at Google, try "gbatemp contact" look the option in caché, and you'll be sended here: http://gbatemp.net/dynamic/contact-us.49/ which provides you contact ways.

You only have to look a bit to get in contact with gbatemp administrators ^^


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 23, 2014)

This goes mainly to Costello.
Today i came to check the site and this sign received me:




So i went to do the only thing i could and clicked that link which showed me this:



I just don't see the what GBATemp earns with this. Less spam? there are many ways to fight spam that don't include banning random IPs because some list say they are "bad".
*99% of the users here have Dynamic IPs*, why are you guys following this list of what? people that supposedly spammed on another site that has nothing to do with GBATemp 23 days ago? Because that is the criteria of this list.

This is ridiculous, *baning IPs is WRONG* and most likely you will get no protection from anything with this system, only annoy legit users.
I don't see why any Admin would ever think of using a system as flawed as this.
I hope you reconsider this tactics.

Cheers! 

PS: I'm not hiding the IP address of those pics it's just a number, that changes, it's neither good or bad or belongs to anybody there's no reason to hide it. Or ban it.


----------



## nl255 (Aug 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Yes, most people use dynamic IP's, but there's only so many IP's within a range and not everyone does use them. IP's are banned when a given user was _really_ naughty and yes, they're not always effective, but they help. If your IP suddenly pops up as banned and you haven't done anything, try to contact with the staff through other means and the IP will be unbanned.


 
No it won't, see Costello's remark.  He will not override a StopForumSpam block as that would almost certainly require writing quite a bit of additional code to implement some kind of override which could then be hacked by spammers.


----------



## nl255 (Aug 27, 2014)

Patxinco said:


> Have you ever tried to enter the IRC of Gbatemp? there's a lot of people there usually, so i don't think you cannot find someone who can send a PM, or you can look at Google, try "gbatemp contact" look the option in caché, and you'll be sended here: http://gbatemp.net/dynamic/contact-us.49/ which provides you contact ways.
> 
> You only have to look a bit to get in contact with gbatemp administrators ^^


 
Wrong, you are not supposed to contact gbatemp administrators as they can't do anything.  Either wait until your IP changes or try to get removed from the StopForumSpam list.


----------



## Patxinco (Aug 27, 2014)

nl255 said:


> Wrong, you are not supposed to contact gbatemp administrators as they can't do anything. Either wait until your IP changes or try to get removed from the StopForumSpam list.


 
I know, i'm just saying that if he really wants to get in contact, there's a lots of ways to do it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2014)

Whatever keep your system of banning random ips





Patxinco said:


> Have you ever tried to enter the IRC of Gbatemp? there's a lot of people there usually, so i don't think you cannot find someone who can send a PM, or you can look at Google, try "gbatemp contact" look the option in caché, and you'll be sended here: http://gbatemp.net/dynamic/contact-us.49/ which provides you contact ways.
> 
> You only have to look a bit to get in contact with gbatemp administrators ^^


You don't get it, when you are banned you are banned from GBATEMP.NET all you will see is the first screenshots i posted, no chat, no contact page, nothing.
Only a message saying explicitly they do not wan to be contacted and they have no control over it.
This page is useless even if u see it on google cache http://gbatemp.net/dynamic/contact-us.49/ <- Both links "shaunj66" and "Costello" redirect to GBATEMP.NET which takes you again to the block screen.
Even if there was an email they can't help you. You are on your own.
The people on IRC can't do anything either, if the Admin itself can't imagine the rest of the users.

Dunno...I don't think the system is the way to go, you block spammers and you block anything else that happens to fall into a former spammer IP.
But again not my site if you are happy with this just ignore this post please.


----------



## Patxinco (Aug 27, 2014)

NicoBlogs said:


> This page is useless even if u see it on google cache http://gbatemp.net/dynamic/contact-us.49/ <- Both links "shaunj66" and "Costello" redirect to GBATEMP.NET which takes you again to the block screen.
> *Even if there was an email* they can't help you.





> *If you wish to contact us via email, use our nickname followed by @ and the name of this domain.*If you have any suggestion or bug to report, please use our suggestions & site discussion forum.
> The GBAtemp Team.


 
I don't see it that hard to understand... I know they can't do anything to take you out the block, but you can contact them if you want.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 27, 2014)

Welp, I've got a static IP so I don't give a damn...


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 27, 2014)

OP, just change yer IP again and be done with it.
No need to waste other peoples time with it.


----------



## KazoWAR (Sep 26, 2014)

My only form of internet connection atm is through my phone. It is assigned a random ip address in the range of 173.209.212.XXX every few minutes. While trying the browse the forum i am constantly hit with the stopforumspam ip blocked.

I understand wanting to block spammers from posting, but why does it have to block them from even viewing?


----------



## playallday (Oct 6, 2014)

http://www.stopforumspam.com/removal

Seriously, what was the need for the ranting?


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Oct 7, 2014)

NicoBlogs said:


> This goes mainly to Costello.
> Today i came to check the site and this sign received me:
> View attachment 9847
> So i went to do the only thing i could and clicked that link which showed me this:
> ...


 



I definitely agree with you my friend but just thought I'd say this be careful with those staff/supervisors they're bullys they bullied me cause I defended my friend who was recently banned which is why I don't trust any of the staff/supervisors here


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 7, 2014)

SSG Vegeta said:


> I definitely agree with you my friend but just thought I'd say this be careful with those staff/supervisors they're bullys they bullied me cause I defended my friend who was recently banned which is why I don't trust any of the staff/supervisors here


 
Excuse me but how did we bully you? If the staff here are so terrible you are free to leave anytime, nobody is forcing you to be here. Also your "friend" deserved a ban and he knows it.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Oct 7, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> Excuse me but how did we bully you? If the staff here are so terrible you are free to leave anytime, nobody is forcing you to be here. Also your "friend" deserved a ban and he knows it.


 
You invited the entire staff to a private conversation which was suppose to be between everyone I inveted not only that they invaded my privacy in which they had no right they made fun of me for defendeing my friend


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 7, 2014)

SSG Vegeta said:


> You invited the entire staff to a private conversation which was suppose to be between everyone I inveted not only that they invaded my privacy in which they had no right they made fun of me for defendeing my friend


 
1: I didn't invite anyone into any conversation.
2: There was nothing confidential in that conversation.
3: Your privacy was never invaded you obviously have no concept of what an invasion of privacy is.
4: The staff weren't making fun of or attacking you in any way, grow a pair and quit crying.
5: Your "friend" who shared the same IP as you ahem.

I could go on but yeah.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Oct 7, 2014)

p1ngpong said:


> 1: I didn't invite anyone into any conversation.
> 2: There was nothing confidential in that conversation.
> 3: Your privacy was never invaded you obviously have no concept of what an invasion of privacy is.
> 4: The staff weren't making fun of or attacking you in any way, grow a pair and quit crying.
> ...


 

I'm not going to argue any more but I will ask this how do you even know our IPS are the same unless you checked


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 7, 2014)

SSG Vegeta said:


> I'm not going to argue any more but I will ask this how do you even know our IPS are the same unless you checked


 
Because Den did check that when you PMed him, that's what we do. And please don't claim that is an invasion of privacy because its not. All it takes is the pressing of one button under your signature for us to see that information.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Oct 7, 2014)

SSG Vegeta said:


> I'm not going to argue any more but I will ask this how do you even know our IPS are the *same unless you checked*


 
Because it's SOOOOO hard to get the IP of someone online /sarcasm


----------



## FailName (Oct 7, 2014)

A lot of forums let mods just see the IPs every post was made from, I don't know why this one would be different.



Spoiler


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 7, 2014)

Well I think this discussion has run its course.


----------

